# Ich kann über MySQLFront keine Verbindung zum MySQL-Server herstellen



## messmar (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich habe MySQLFront (3.1) und MySQL-Datenbank-Server (4.0.20a-nt) und Apache (2.0.x) sowie PHP (4.3.7) 
auf meinen lokalen Rechner als Entwicklungsumgebung installiert.

Ich kann aber mit MySQLFront keine Verbindung zum MySQLServer herstellen, da ich immer die folgende
Fehlermeldung bekomme:

"
SQL Ausführungsfehler 1045. Antwort der Datenbank:

Access Denied for user 'root@localhost' (Using passwort.YES) 
Bitte überprüfen Sie die Angaben für den Benutzer und das Kennwort.

Fragen Sie anschließend den Datenbank Administrator (Internet Provider), ob Sie berichtigt sind sich von diesem 
Computer an der Datenbank anzumelden.
"

Der Username und das Passwort stimmen 100%. Ich habe sie mehrmals überprüft... Habe auch dazu MySQLFront 
und MySQLServer neu installiert, und die Zugangsdaten entsprechend angepasst, allerdings immer mit dem gleichen 
Ergebniss.

Auch in mehreren Forums und FQS's gesucht, fand allerdings keine Lösung.

ich wäre Ihnen sehr sehr dankbak, wenn jemand Erfahrung damit mal hat, und mir helfen könnte.

Vielen Danek im voraus.

Amin


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

Schau mal in der User- bzw. Host-Tabelle ob der User root vom Localhost aus connecten darf, denke mal das leigt daran.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## messmar (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,

danke für den Versuch, aber das hilft nicht da es gar keine Datenbank oder Tabelle dieser Art git. Das Einzige was es gibt, ist eine Datenbank namens "Test", die wiederum keine Tabellen enthält. 

Ich glaube, dass was Sie meinen nicht mehr in der aktuellsten Version gibt.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

Aha, dann schau mal ins Referenzhandbuch 

MySQL überprüft bim Connecten immer in der User-Tabelle ob der User von dem aktuellen Host connecten darf.

Wenn diese Tabellen aber nicht da sind könnte das erklären warum du nicht connecten kannst 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## messmar (11. Juli 2004)

Danke nochmal. 

Aber ich muss leider sagen, dass das auch nicht geholfen hat, da ich so oder so nicht an die Datenbank des MysqlServers gekommen bin, um überhaupt sehen zu können, ob die Zugangsdaten übereinstimmen.

Etwas positives aber habe ich herausgefunden, und zwar dass es an die Version des MYSQL-Servers legt. Ich habe die Version 'mysql-4.0.20d-win' deinstalliert und die '3.23.32' installiert , und es funktioniert jetzt ohne Probleme.

D.h. aber nicht dass ich nicht mehr daran interessiert bin, die Lösung für dieses Problem zu finden. da ich gerne mit der aktuellsten Version entwickeln will.

Danke und Gruß

Amin


----------

